# Home Depot window FX projector



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just got done checking out my new Projector from Window FX. I picked up mine from Home Depot. Finally everyone can get into Halloween Projection effects for a great price. This thing was only $70 AND HAS A LOT OF FEATURES. It is very easy to set up, has an SD card slot, a USB port, and audio port and has tripod mount holes for Horizontal and Vertical set up. it comes with a nice selection of Halloween effects and also Christmas and New years. If you ever though about trying out projection effects, now is the time. Oh, it also comes with a projection sheet to project onto. There are also 3 other USB drives sold seperately to add to your content.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it have a HDMI port?


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

How many lumens?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Does it have a HDMI port?


It doesn't appear to. It only lists SD and USB inputs so far as I've seen.



fwghost said:


> How many lumens?


The only thing I've been able to find is that it's 150 LUX.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tested it out yet? Is it bright enough?

I'm guessing this is the old model from Atmosfearfx. They are selling an improved one this year, for a lot more than $70.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

If you get a chance to try it out soon, could you post your review?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

No HDMI port. Cannot find anything in specs for actual LUMENS. I tried it out in the house just projecting on the wall, and it seems to work pretty darn good. It is not my Fright props programmable projector, but for $70 you can have fun and get a pretty cool effect.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Mine is being delivered on Wednesday! From what I've read, it's 1800 lumens, which isn't bad. I'll try to post some pics of the images once it's here.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Longmont Haunt said:


> Mine is being delivered on Wednesday! From what I've read, it's 1800 lumens, which isn't bad. I'll try to post some pics of the images once it's here.


That would be great. I have yet to see anyone post pictures or video with their review.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I picked one up the other day at Home Depot on a whim since I've been on the fence with this whole projection thing (still kinda feels like cheating). But for $70 bucks it's definitely a great entry level projector setup for haunters. 

Not sure the actual lumens but I was able to see it projected on a wall at 4' during the day in the house. With all the lights off looked pretty decent as well. It does allow you to reverse the video for rear projection. You'll actually have to switch it to normal project as reverse seems to be the default setting. And it comes with a decent sized piece of fabric to do just such.

No inputs thought. It's its own beast. You can hook up any USB stick or drive to playback MP4s and a few other formats as well as use it as a slideshow viewer. It also supports an SD card slot as well (it comes with an SD card with a good selection of AtmosFX videos preloaded, 12 total). But no other inputs. So no way to hook any other video source to it such as a computer, camera, blu-ray, etc.

The sound isn't too shabby from the onboard speakers. And it has a standard 1/8" audio jack if you want to hook it to a real sound system or external speakers.

For those who want to experiment and get their feet wet in projected effects, this is definitely worth the price. One can always branch out later.

-TM


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I got the projector today, and immediately got down to playing!










Unfortunately, it wasn't quite as intuitive to use as I would have thought, thought pretty simple to figure out (especially after reading the directions). Anyway, it's decently bright, and will be just fine for the night time.

It was day when I started playing, but we went into the basement and shut the blinds, so it was fairly dark. This is with the lights off, projected from about 8 feet away, resulting in an image that was about 5 feet across. At that range, you start to get a bit of the screen door effect (where, if you look closely, it almost looks like you're looking through a screen door, because you can see the pixel grid, or whatever), but it's not bad at all, and, through a screen and window, with all the other stuff going on around, it will be just fine.










This is with the lights on, which included a regular recessed light nearly directly above it.










Anyway, it's super simple to use once you poke around for few minutes. For example, after inserting the SD card with the videos, they appeared to be empty. It just took a minute or so to actually load them up, but once they were there, they were fine. Then, I clicked one to watch it, but it just popped up in an odd little window that still had the blue background behind it.










Turns out (as the instructions plainly state), you just put a checkmark by the ones you want to play, then hit the actual play button. Who knew?!

The construction seems pretty decent, although the fan was a tad loud at times. The keystoning worked like a dream, and focus was a breeze too. It also has an attached rubber lens cap, and a three or so foot long power cord with a two-pronged adapter. I ran it plugged upside down while first trying it, but the adapter got really warm. The internal speaker is decent enough for light sound, but only if you're near the projector itself. I doubt I'll need the sound much (except, perhaps, for the Christmas ones), but there is a regular earphone jack. It also flips the picture at the push of a button, between front and rear projection, both regular and upside down. The SD card also comes with both horizontal and vertical videos, and it apparently plays several different formats.

Anyway, since it's getting dark now, I'm going to play some more. But, for anyone interested, the instructions, including some specs are below.

Cheers!


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

And here are the instructions, so as to not fun afoul of the pic limit per post.





































Cheers!


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

We played with the projector last night, and I couldn't be more impressed! It's prefect for our set-up, with a ledge about the perfect height and distance to the front door/side windows for the image to fill the windows! We put up the screen and stood out front watching all the videos for like 20 minutes, then just left the ghost woman and zombie hoard run on a loop for the hour or so (my excuse was to see how hot it got, which was really minimal -- much less than our other projector). This isn't the best video, and it's pretty amateurish compared to some I've seen around (here, especially), but I'm suuuuper impressed and so excited to break out the rest of the goods that I can barely contain myself!






By the way, the graveyard is going up over the weekend!!!

Cheers!


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Well that looks better than I expected at that price. What are you using for your projection material?


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

It was the sheet that came with the set, actually!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for talking the time to provide so many details about the projector, Longmont! That will help a lot of folks who are looking to add projections to their haunts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if it will work from a laptop with the USB connection?


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder if it will work from a laptop with the USB connection?


I doubt it. USB typically doesn't work that way. Personally, I don't know why you'd even need to use a computer for Halloween applications or even to show a movie so long as you didn't need to stream it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^We have a couple of Spectral Illusions videos that were purchased as a download, and we've run those from a laptop through our current projector as part of our pre-Halloween projections.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I ran sound through a spare netbook I had a while ago, so I can see the reason, but with this unit you can just put the files on an SD card or USB stick and play them that way, too.

Btw, here's another clip, just for fun!






Cheers!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

you can get youtube downloader and pull vids from youtube put them on a sd card /usb for even more vids.I am doing sleepy hollow theme they have clips from the movie I downloaded this morn.Now waiting on my projector.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder if it will work from a laptop with the USB connection?





RoxyBlue said:


> ^We have a couple of Spectral Illusions videos that were purchased as a download, and we've run those from a laptop through our current projector as part of our pre-Halloween projections.


You can copy the digital downloads right to a USB stick and play right from that, no need for a computer.

I was kinda hoping for I could plug it to a PC to run a PowerPoint presentation and live video feed as part of my spirit theater performance. But no luck there. But it's been a super fun purchase. For most haunters this is a fantastic entry level device.

-TM


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^We have a couple of Spectral Illusions videos that were purchased as a download, and we've run those from a laptop through our current projector as part of our pre-Halloween projections.


Understood, but why not just copy those to a USB flash drive or SD card and then insert that into the HD projector?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Probably wasn't done that way because they were already on the laptop and we had the right cord available, plus we had other things we were trying to get done as part of the last minute Halloween set up, as usual:jol:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

video with usb pulled from youtube...daylight with phone on ceiling.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

*Projector Pumpkins*

So yesterday I purchased this little thing at Home Depot for $69 and change.
So I rush home and like a kid on Christmas i open the box, plugged it in and then it hit! Sadness and despair... I wanted this because i wanted the singing pumpkins dangit!! and i didn't get them. The box shows the Jack O' Lantern Jamboree as included but what i got was three dumb ass pumpkins making stupid faces and noises LOL.

Regardless of all that i actually love this little unit. It comes with a rear projection screen to use in front of your window. It is an LED projector and seems to be about as bright as you would expect it to be. It states its resolution is 720 but Im not a 100% sure of that.

Anyway, if you want other animations from atmosfearFX then its $10 bucks for 2 scenes or $50 for the whole digital download. So looks like I'm going to have to spend another 10 bucks, I want my singing pumpkins!!


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

I have tested mine out. Im not sure how many lumens but when i tested mine i had a couple of lights on and just had it facing a painted wall and it seemed bright enough. Im happy with it so far.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Oops, had posted my thoughts in the what have you purchased thread. Didn't see this one until now so I'm going to double dip I guess. See below....

Picked up the 'Seasonal Window FX Projector' from HD this week. If I had no previous experience with projector setups (already use 3 in my home display) I would probably give it 4 out of 5 stars. I'm use to projectors with better lumens (light output) and so it's hard to get past that on this projector. For simple window application it's adequate. If you try to expand further (say garage door) I just don't see it being bright enough.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Could someone please try to project a full size human(maybe grim reaper if included) at true human height and measure how far the projector is from the wall?
Thanks so much,
Robert


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad to have seen this thread. I am not into the projection thing (yet), I guess it intimidated me. Thanks to all who posted the details and the how to's with this projector. I just may get my feet wet! I didn't realize the scenes were on SD cards.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been tempted to get it since I would love to do the window projections but unfortunately only got 2 front facing windows- the living room and our bedroom. The bedroom has a coating so wouldn't be able to see it well. And have a streetlight just across from us which causes troubles with some of the smaller projections I have tried so far. Trying to resist getting it anyway in case I find a way to make it work. 
It might be a loosing fight along with resisting the gargoyles. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-36-in-Large-Gargoyle-Statue-with-LED-Lights-LH1015/205823461


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Copchick said:


> I'm glad to have seen this thread. I am not into the projection thing (yet), I guess it intimidated me. Thanks to all who posted the details and the how to's with this projector. I just may get my feet wet! I didn't realize the scenes were on SD cards.


Tina, stop by if you're interested in projections. I'd be glad to give you a hand. I've been using them for years. I did just buy the home depot unit and it definitely works good enough. I do have some considerably more expensive units that I use, but I'm going to use the home depot one as well. At $70 and the extras you get it's well worth it.

Ken


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad to see this thread! Saw the projector in HD the other day on sale for $99 (Canadian) and was curious about it. Has anyone tried it out in the yard - either for Mr. Chicken's tombstone projection or used in a mausoleum similar to a flying crash ghost? Just wondering on the brightness of it when used in the yard with haunt lighting set up rather than completely dark.


----------



## redder (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one and having issues. It will not go past the multimedia page. Does the sd card supposed to load in upside down? That is only way it will fit. HELP


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

jabberwocky said:


> Could someone please try to project a full size human(maybe grim reaper if included) at true human height and measure how far the projector is from the wall?
> Thanks so much,
> Robert


Great request and question. I would also like to know this. I have projector that I use in my haunt and it's as far as I can get it across the room (11') and she's still a little larger than life size. It would be nice if they included a size adjustment feature that would not effect the focus. What is the Trow Ratio on this thing?

Longmont Haunt's videos look great, but the zombie scenes looked like they were a little large. How far did he have it from the window?


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought one last night, and found it worked properly out of the box using the included SD card. I then took previously purchased MP4's from AtmosfearFX, put them onto a USB stick, and plugged them into the projector. Worked flawlessly. My only complaints are that the fan is a little loud, and the power cord is pretty short. I projected in a non-dark room from 4' away, and the resulting 4' wide image was clearly visible.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks, Fright Boy! Here's what I'm working with, from the inside:










So, that's showing the projector being about 7.5 feet from the door/screen. The projected image is roughly 5.5 x 3.5 feet. The word ratio sort of hurts my brain, so I'll let you take it from there, but it's basically perfect for where we have it.

As for the size of the projected people/monsters/ghosts, etc., they're also about perfect. It's just about as life-sized as I could hope for. I'll try to take another video showing my hand against the images for comparison, but, fwiw, each of the rectangle window segments are 8 x 12 inches.

Redder: You're right about the card going in upside down. I discovered, though, that once the load screen comes up (with the three circles), you have to still select the video circle before it will show the loaded clips. If you just hit OK without going over to the video circle (making it a bit bigger to show that it's selected), it will just sit there. Also, once it pops up the clip titles, you have to (using the arrow keys) go through and select the ones you want to actually run. It will put a check mark by each you've selected, then you have to hit the play button. I hope this helps, and you haven't simply gotten a bum unit.

Cheers!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*AtmosfearFX*



Spooky1 said:


> Have you tested it out yet? Is it bright enough?
> 
> I'm guessing this is the old model from Atmosfearfx. They are selling an improved one this year, for a lot more than $70.


Spooky1, I pre-ordered the Holiday Kit from AtmosfearFX well before I saw it in Home Depot and wanted to cry. It cost just over $200 even though it has Halloween, Christmas & holograms. The tripod stinks but the projector is good. I have it about 15' from my 6 front windows where I hung sheers. It fully projects horizontally on 4 windows with a clear view from the street so I'm happy. Too bad I was so impulsive and pre-ordered. That really cut into my Halloween budget. Live and learn


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I will pick one up today and possibly a 2nd if it performs as good as I hope. I have the DVD's but they are a pain in the butt having to use a projector, cd speakers etc.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I figured out how to get the audio from the projection outside! I ended up getting a cheap little 3.5mm FM transmitter (the kind meant for cell phones in cars without bluetooth or whatever) from Amazon for like $10. After screwing around to find a clear channel and digging out an old alarm clock radio, I was in business! The sound was clear as a bell, and the range was impressive. In use, the radio is about 10 feet from the transmitter unit and it's fine. In screwing around, I was able to tune in the audio from my daughters room in the basement, probably 20 to 30 feet away and on a lower level.

I tried the battery life of the transmitter unit last night, and it handled the whole night's projection (about 4 hours) like a champ! The unit, by the way, is:https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B018QN4INM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

On that note, anyone know how to hack an alarm clock to display certain numbers? I've currently just got the clock turned away so the light/time isn't visible, but it'd be cool to hack it to display 6:66 if possible.

Anyhoo, cheers all!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Home Depot stores have had these units on 50% off sale for a while now. Went into HD on Tuesday and they are now 75% off -- 17.25. Hit or miss if your store has them in stock but great deal if you find a location with them.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I used four of them in my display this year. They were a big hit! I also snatched up a few more at 75% off to give out as gifts and have backups for next year.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought the AtmosFX Holiday Digital Decorating Kit AtmosFX a couple of years ago when they first started becoming popular. Although they added a nice dimension to the holidays, I regret buying them early.  I paid $200+ for the kit, tax and shipping. The remote control projector is good as are the Halloween and Christmas animations but the tripod is flimsy. You can also buy separate SD cards for more animations.

This photo is grainy. The animations looked better in person and the sounds it came with made it even eerier, especially the screams!


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm becoming a sucker for projectors. Found a "Total HomeFX 75088 MINI Projector Decoration Kit" on Amazon for $15.45. Looked today and it's $13.89! It seems to work reasonably well and is bright enough for a small projection (maybe a singing pumpkin). For that cheap, why not?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I have two of these. Currently my issue is being able to see the menu to set it up. I cannot wait for dark on Halloween night to get this going. Curious how others are doing it using it outside?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Someone asked earlier about the brightness/lumens for the150 LUX. It's 150 lumens. You can see all of the specs for it on Amazon.


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

Sblanck said:


> I have two of these. Currently my issue is being able to see the menu to set it up. I cannot wait for dark on Halloween night to get this going. Curious how others are doing it using it outside?


I memorized the button presses to get through the menus.


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

Sblanck said:


> I have two of these. Currently my issue is being able to see the menu to set it up. I cannot wait for dark on Halloween night to get this going. Curious how others are doing it using it outside?


I haven't used this projector yet, but for my outdoor projectors I use either white cardboard a foot or two from the projector or I end up putting a box on its side and projecting into the bottom of the box.


----------

